# Oracle database?

## meyerm

Howdy,

is anybody here using an oracle database? It is certified for SuSE Enterprise Server 7.0 f.ex.. But on a normal SuSE it just crashes from time to time (I've never sawn it, but I shall find a solution...  :Rolling Eyes: ). As I can remember, the guy from the db-dept. said something about patching the kernel AND glibc!

Can that be? And if yes, how did you achieve it to get it running stable?

Thank you,

Marcel

----------

## rizzo

First things first:  "sawn" isn't a word.

Second:  I use the Oracle 9i client on my gentoo box at work.  Works like a charm.  You can pretty much follow the guide from here:  http://www.puschitz.com/OracleOnLinux.shtml

That is a guide for installing Oracle 9i onto RedHat linux, but follow it as closely as you can and you'll come out on top.

----------

## meyerm

Hi,

 *rizzo wrote:*   

> First things first:  "sawn" isn't a word.

 

Thanks. (Really! In this case I know that "sawn" is a typo [I meant seen]. But how could I improve my english if nobody evers tells you, you're telling "balderdash" [<- stolen from dictionary]  :Wink:  )

 *rizzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Second:  I use the Oracle 9i client on my gentoo box at work.  Works like a charm.  You can pretty much follow the guide from here:  http://www.puschitz.com/OracleOnLinux.shtml
> 
> 

 

Great, thanks. (I think I will try Oracle on gentoo and then install it on our database servers  :Wink: )

bye, Mar*AlwaysTryingToLearnALittleBitMoreEnglish*cel

----------

